# [APP][FREE][DEV][2.3.7+]AmiCO Car Navigation Launcher



## ignat99 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm starting a new in-dash car android project AmiCO Launcher.

It runs on Android 2.3.7 - 4.3.

The application is tested on the in-dash FreeScale i.MX5 platform and Odroid-x2 with Samsung 1.7GHz Exynos4 Quad.

Detailed information can be found:

http://igg.me/at/amico/x/4954555

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/113237521391562336505

amiCO Launcher Presentation

http://d2oadd98wnjs7n.cloudfront.net/medias/1060943/files/20131004160137-amiCO_Launcher_Presentation.pdf?1380927700

This is a project with free source code, especially for automotive devices. It is clear that we need help with the implementation of this project. I will be glad to answer any questions about this free and open source.

Source code repository will be published here:

hg clone [URL=http://ci.bion-car]http://ci.bion-car.com/public/[/URL]


----------

